# Books



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey. Thought you guys would like to know. Anyone up in the Raleigh area, the Barnes and Noble at Brier Creek has a bunch of handgun books in the bargain area. Some are brand specific, some use specific, etc. Not sure if this chain wide, but I noticed it there tonight and bought two of them myself.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info SuckLead. I always try to hit up the Barnes & Noble in Raleigh on the weekends. I actually enjoy reading.


----------

